# Outdoor Hub



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

It seams that it's taking over the bass discussion.
I personally rather read local stuff and reports than general online magazine.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I almost posted the same thing awhile back, but, I wasn't sure if they were a site sponsor or something. Unfortunately, everything from the past few months has been archived.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I really don't know what the outdoor hub is and don't have time for it. It is popping up everywhere kinda annoying.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

oarfish said:


> I really don't know what the outdoor hub is and don't have time for it. It is popping up everywhere kinda annoying.


Yeah it needs to go. The Bass Discussions forum used to be about BASS DISCUSSIONS... novel idea! If I wanna read bass news I'll sit on the can with my Bassmaster, Bass Times & Bass Angler magazines!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Outdoor hub is Ogf's parent company. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

